

Ask HN: Are you working on strong AI? - chegra

I have created a skype group for anyone who wants to develop strong AI or are currently working on strong AI:<p>skype:?chat&amp;blob=8vCsZ-zaNyxXCRsQpSNZ6pEFFl7VpQe33C5MJJnF2Wjo5f9HMgprBpDSZIf3Rfw_3q33nui7zCZoiDg5aPqlO8kU<p>Copy the link in a skype window and click on it.
======
al2o3cr
I'm sure we'll have strong AI in twenty years or so, just like Herbert Simon
said we were going to in 1965. ;)

~~~
chegra
I think one of missteps of AI is that enough people haven't been working
directly on strong AI.

------
jordhy
I am. Best work of my life for sure. However, I can't access the Skype group.
What am I missing?

~~~
chegra
Try this link and see if it works: skype:?chat&blob=8vCsZ-
zaNyxXCRsQpSNZ6pEFFl7VpQe33C5MJJnF2Wjo5f9HMgprBpDSZIf3Rfw_3q33nui7zCZoiDg5aPqlO8kU

~~~
jordhy
How about creating a Google Group?

~~~
chegra
I think it might too big for our purposes[you will need a group the size of HN
for it to feel interactive]. So far, it just you who have express interest in
joining the group. So, if you feel like it, you can add me to your skype:
chester.hercules.grant

------
mindcrime
Sounds good, but isn't Skype completely closed-source, proprietary software?

